# Exciting!



## Sara_H (6 Dec 2013)

Exciting day yesterday! It was son's 11th birthday.

Can you guess what it is yet?







Ta dah!


----------



## Kies (6 Dec 2013)

No idea ?????


----------



## ScotiaLass (6 Dec 2013)

He looks well pleased!
Hope he had a great day with lots of birthday (now he has a nice bike he needs to follow the cake rule!)


----------



## Sara_H (6 Dec 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> He looks well pleased!
> Hope he had a great day with lots of birthday (now he has a nice bike he needs to follow the cake rule!)


Oooh, whats the cake rule? He'll like that. He was very happy, although a little wobbly on the test run, gears and toe straps are different to wht he's used to! He also recieved a Wallace and Grommit cycle jersey fron Nan-Nan which amazed him!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Dec 2013)

That is really awesome to see, so many young ones become couch potato's with massive amounts of TV and video game consoles
Credit to the parents for making great choices


----------



## Sara_H (6 Dec 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> That is really awesome to see, so many young ones become couch potato's with massive amounts of TV and video game consoles
> Credit to the parents for making great choices


Well, Mum, Dad and Step-Dad are all very enthusiastic cyclists in one way or another so it was hard to imagine he'd not turn into a cycling nut himself! He took it to bed with him last night! Persuaded him to lean it against the wall rather that actually put it in bed with him!

Trouble is, I'll never be able o keep up with him on this, I can't keep up with him on his hybrid! Think this is going to be for rides out with Dad, we're keeping the hybrid for transport etc.


----------



## Mile195 (6 Dec 2013)

Fantastic stuff. I remember the first time I got bought a brand new bike for my birthday... It's not something that's quickly forgotten... I had that Raleigh Mantis for 10 years, but what it started has lasted me my lifetime so far! I hope your lad finds the same thing!


----------



## I like Skol (6 Dec 2013)

Fantastic! I think we are breeding a new generation of super active youngsters that will stride the earth like gods, masters of the lazy slobs that are devoting their lives to the sedentary pastimes that are so common nowadays.

Love the Italia top by the way, not been to Venice recently have you?


----------



## Sara_H (6 Dec 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Fantastic! I think we are breeding a new generation of super active youngsters that will stride the earth like gods, masters of the lazy slobs that are devoting their lives to the sedentary pastimes that are so common nowadays.
> 
> Love the Italia top by the way, not been to Venice recently have you?


The top was a gift from his lovely uncle (who is in the background of the pic) when he came back from hols in the summer! I think he did a tour of the big italian cities.

I think the children of CycleChatters will eventually take over the world, such will be their physical prowess!


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

I better not show those picks to my son. He already has 2 bikes !


----------



## Sara_H (6 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> I better not show those picks to my son. He already has 2 bikes !


This is his 4th! Ooops! TBF they all serve different purposes - 1 BMX, 1 Speedway, 1 Hybrid and this new one!


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Dec 2013)

Very smart, all colou co-ordinated too.


----------



## Sara_H (6 Dec 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> Very smart, all colou co-ordinated too.


White bar tape though. On a boys bike - what were they thinking?


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Dec 2013)

Sara_H said:


> White bar tape though. On a boys bike - what were they thinking?



They were thinking he could spend his birthday money personalizing the bike of course.


----------



## Puddles (7 Dec 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Exciting day yesterday! It was son's 11th birthday.
> 
> Can you guess what it is yet?
> 
> ...



Missed this amongst the "unclean small people" here he looks really pleased!


----------



## Booyaa (8 Dec 2013)

Brilliant. This pic could also be the one used on all media outlets when he goes and wins the TdF and there are endless documentaries about his cycling career and how he got started etc...


----------



## Sara_H (8 Dec 2013)

Booyaa said:


> Brilliant. This pic could also be the one used on all media outlets when he goes and wins the TdF and there are endless documentaries about his cycling career and how he got started etc...


So long as he remembers to credit his lovely Mum for the inspiration!


----------

